

Did Kevin Systrom Blow It Selling Instagram For $1 Billion - WestCoastJustin
http://www.businessinsider.com/industry-people-are-whispering-that-kevin-systrom-blew-it-selling-instagram-for-1-billion-2013-11

======
bmelton
Interesting math, really. We didn't have any revenues, so we figured we were
worth a $billion dollars. But now that Twitter has IPOd, we're clearly worth a
lot more billions of dollars.

